# Anyone know Brad's Tracks



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I'd like to deal with Brads Tracks. Have sent a couple emails, have not heard back. Anyone work with them in the past?


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

RJ
I hear good thing about them
He has his own thread at the other site we have been talking about.

gt40


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Brad was just racing at The Quarrell in Wisconsin. I driven on a number of his tracks and they are all first rate! He might be a bit busy right now, he is building a new track for our club up here in Minnesota. Sometimes it takes awhile to hear back, but he always responds.

Tom


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have raced on a half dozen Brad's Tracks and they were all first rate. Brad is one of the few builders that does banked turns.

Nantasket Beach Nuvolari









LenJet Sovereign


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW!:wave:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

*:thumbsup: :hat :EYE CANDY :hat: :thumbsup:*


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks Gents......I'll wait a few more days before I call or send another email. I don't care to make a pest of myself....


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Yeah Brads work is awesome IMHO.....hope you get in touch with him.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

where IS the LIKE button?


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

:thumbsup: LIKE


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Brad races at the Fray in Ferndale - you can see him there and chat to him for days! LOL. All of the Fray tracks are Brad Bowman's. They are fantastic.

Brad is in the AFX shirt on the right:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

All I wanna do is buy a few items from him, maybe he'll get back to me, maybe not.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FWIW- Brad is on Facebook, and a member of alot of the Slot Car Groups....


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

http://bradstracks.fsmra.com/Contact-page.htm

This is his contact page^^^^^^^^^

Give him a ring, but just remember.....he's on Caly time.

BTW, I'm in the que for this layout.....in black of course:

http://bradstracks.fsmra.com/pics_of_tracks/champ_raceway_r-caffaro.htm


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Smalltime;

That's one of my all time favorite layouts! Someday I'll be able to have Brad do one of those for me! :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

As mentioned earlier he's on facebook a lot.

https://www.facebook.com/brad.bowman.52?fref=ts


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

No reply as of yet, and don't care.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I know he is very busy building a couple of tracks each month. Check him on facebook.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

There were some of Brad's tracks at The Racer's Edge in Hermosa Beach, California (not sure if it is still open or not). You can see pictures here:
http://www.punkjob.com/RacersEdge/index.html


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

Looks like the Racer's Edge closed in 2002.
http://archive.easyreadernews.com/story.php?StoryID=20021066&IssuePath=


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

WarnerGT, Thanks for the great pics of Brad's tracks and interesting, although unfortunate article of Denny's Racer's Edge.


----------

